# Helmets suitible for showing?



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I don't know about the whole vent system being a different color. Most shows I go to want a solid black velvet type helmet. What I found worked best for me for quite a few years, was getting a cheaper helmet that fit great, and that I liked, and then I just got a black velvet helmet cover for shows, which worked great. I would put the cover on when at a show, then would remove the cover and store it until the next show. It was a great way to save money, and if you are trying to save some money, I would highly recommend getting a velvet cover, even if you buy the helmet you are looking at.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea that should be fine. I still use the green plastic helmet i've had for years. Though if you have a green colored helmet like me i'd recommend getting a cover like dressagebelle said. i need one.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

It should be fine. Although you may want to go with the silver stripe when you show, or pick up it's plain Jane sibling:
International A.T.H. With Dial Fit System in Hunt Caps / Carriers at Schneider Saddlery

And as drssagebelle mentioned, you can always buy what you like, then just slip a black velvet cover over it. 

(A side note: I love the dial-fit system on the IRH helmets.)


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it should be fine in small shows. But in Dressage even the silver stripe is kind of a no no. I would suggest going with the one that Opus posted or getting a helmet cover (but I am pretty sure that isn't legal in most dressage shows).


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

About the switch, it comes with a black strip for showing. I had one(then i had to switch it for the IRH medalist because the switch didn't fit my head properly)


----------

